# Stuttering wiper blades !



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Noticed, always at low wiper speed, I'd get a 'shudder like' stuttering of the rubber blades
when they reached 'mid-way' to 'fully down' positions on the glass. Thought it was due to
dirty rubbers but even after extensive cleaning of them and the glass, the problem persisted.
Took it into VW Service yesterday since it was raining and they could directly see the problem.
They told me to come back Friday and they would install two new wipers at no charge. It seems
they presently only had one in stock or else they would have installed it yesterday.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Seems odd it was the blades so soon...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> Seems odd it was the blades so soon...


I thought it could have been to too much 'spring' tension holding them to the
glass but I didn't get a chance to talk to the guy who examined it and maybe he
believed a change to all the components is what the replacement involves? Will
know more on Friday. Other than the now long gone window motor problem, the
only other 'minor' problem I've had with the car over the last eight months was
a discolored section of the passenge side mirror's plastic base and after getting
that replaced, no more problem in that area as well. No squeaks or rattles have
I ever experienced so I must give VW a good mark for a quality build.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Good service and good reliability, window issue resolved. My 2010 GTI, almost 2 and half years old and the only issue i had was a small piece of the firewall covering was loose on one corner.

Maybe all of the wiper components, other than blades are OK, but after installing new blades and it still does it, might require further investigation.

+1 on quality of build, hopefully we will feel the same after receiving the turbo beetle.


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

had the exact same problem when I brought mine home, they would squeak and stutter. 
Took it to my dealership and they said they fixed it but it still stutters

ill try one more time with them and then just do it myself


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Skimmy290 said:


> had the exact same problem when I brought mine home, they would squeak and stutter.
> Took it to my dealership and they said they fixed it but it still stutters
> 
> ill try one more time with them and then just do it myself


Did they change only the rubber inserts.......or the whole wiper assembly?


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

just the rubber i believe
going back in a couple days for the window and i'll have to talk to them again about it 

such a simple thing i know 
but my friend bought a gti from this dealership and had the same issue
1 month later his wiper scratched his front glass 

so hoping to avoid that situation altogether


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

When I worked for a dealership we would see allot of people come in with new cars with bad blades. This is do to the fact that the cars sit on the lot some longer then others. The blades never move so you have the sun beating on them if it rains all the dirt around them gets caked on. Just typical things that is not good for blades. Then you have this curve ball we had people that would come onto the lot at night and swap there blades with a new car on the lot and it would be on camera. It was a joke because it was a small enough offense that it was never worth pursuing. Volkswagen offers free replacement. There is a time frame that I can't think of off the top of my head it has been 9months since I have been out of dealership land lol. This was common though.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> When I worked for a dealership we would see allot of people come in with new cars with bad blades. This is do to the fact that the cars sit on the lot some longer then others. The blades never move so you have the sun beating on them if it rains all the dirt around them gets caked on. Just typical things that is not good for blades. Then you have this curve ball we had people that would come onto the lot at night and swap there blades with a new car on the lot and it would be on camera. It was a joke because it was a small enough offense that it was never worth pursuing. Volkswagen offers free replacement. There is a time frame that I can't think of off the top of my head it has been 9months since I have been out of dealership land lol. This was common though.


They swapped out my blades today and no more stuttering. There was no charge but the
service rep told me that in the future, no free replacement for stuttering rubber blades would
be available again. He said VW is not that customer friendly when it comes to wiper blades.


----------

